
Show HN: rtoml – a TOML library for Python written in rust - scolvin
https://github.com/samuelcolvin/rtoml
======
eindiran
I'm interested to find out how you made the decision to use Rust for this
project. It seems like it would have been much simpler to use Python directly.
Were you trying to learn about the Rust-Python FFI? Was there a performance
concern with a native-Python version?

~~~
scolvin
Performance was a slight concern, but more important was correctness.

This used the widely used and very stable toml library from rust.

It started because I tried the most popular toml library for python and found
significant bugs and poor code quality. Some other libraries had fewer bugs
but were very slow. Then I wondered how hard it would be to use the rust
library from python via pyo3, and here we are.

